# Luteal Phase - How to work it out?



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi

I have read ladies comments on here where their talking about Luteal Phase.  Could anyone be so kind to tell me what this is and how i work mine out?  I don't have regular periods so I'm not sure if we can work mine out, or can we?   xxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey sweetcheeks2009 - Seems I'm following you round the board for your postings today lol......

Luteal Phase - Means the time from ovulation unto your period.....so for example the 'normal' if you Ov on day 14 and had an adverage cycle of 28 days, would mena after ov you have 14 days of Luteal Phase until your period. However in my case I peak (ov) on day 19 which I found out lately and still have a 28/29 days cycle, so mine is short and noramally 10-11 days. There is some talk that if you have a short Luteal Phase then if your egg managed to fertelize and starts to implant there isent long enough for it to implant totally hence some people find it had to get preggo, not sure how true this is, plus me and hubby have MF ferterility issue's so never even thought about maybe this could be an additional reson we are having problem concieveing?!?!! Who knows! lol xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

This is some more info about what I was just saying.......

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Crossed4luck
Thanks very much for letting me know. I can't work my luteal phase out then because i don't know if i ovulate.  Any ideas how i can find?  Which days to take blood tests?  Your very helpful, thankyou xxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm not sure, if OPK's not working could try temp charting and or tracking your CM to work out if you've Ov'd?? I got one of those CBFM and it seem to work for me however everyone is different!

You deffo need your ov day to figure out your LP x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Im charting my temp aswell.  I take it everynight and i haven't noticed much change apart from it dipping slightly.  Whats CM? xxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

I think there is some chat on taking temp in the morning before you get out of bed to stop false readings Dont know if that will help??
CM - Cervical Mucus, read this.........

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervical-mucus.html

xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think i will employ you as my doctor lol.  You have gave me so much information, thankyou.  I must be taking my temp at the wrong time, i will look into this.  The website is very useful i will now keep an eye out on my CM    Hows things with you? xxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

Ha ha, I feel like a doctor sometimes with all the blumming books, websites, info I've read about fertility, it's kinda been a 'hobby'while coping with the trauma's of IVF (ICSI in our case), if I can help with anything let me know...

Oh and have a look at this page this will give you more info on temping....(copy paste also below)

Take your temperature first thing in the morning before you get out of bed or even speak -- leave your thermometer at your bedside within easy reach so you don't have to move much to get it. If you use a glass thermometer, make sure you shake it down before going to bed.

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/bbt/bbtfaq.html


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thankyou again    I've kinda been the same the last month or so lol.  According to that website then ovulation occurs when your temp drops, i always thought it was when yout temp went higher  
I had another high this morning   and my pains aren't as bad this morning.  Slight twinges to the righthand side but thats it.  Also the LH line on my CBFM is very very faint so im thinking its no ovulation this month    Im going to record my temp on the graph and see what happens.  Hows things with you today? xxx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sweetcheeks2009 & Crossed4Luck

Realise I've commented on a lot of your threads today - I'm not stalking you, honest, just new to the forum and you guys seem to have similar issues to me.

I wholeheartedly recommend using Fertility Friend to chart BBT and cervical mucus etc.  As someone who has very irregular cycles, sometimes 50 days+, this website has been invaluable to me.  I once had a cycle where I ovulated on day 53 and only had a 3 day luteal phase.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Catkin79 again lol - I've been using the website that you mentioned and im quite addictive to it now lol.  Only thing is, my temp is always up and down   i take my temp in my ear, its a digital devide.  Do you think i should use a different device? xx


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

Catkin79 - its nice to have a stalker, ha ha ha, feel free to stalk away, we are all very friendly, you will prob notice that the same names pop up on different threads, we seem to 'cross over' alot, he he xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

HI Sweetcheeks

I take my temp orally, using a special BBT thermometer (about £6 from amazon).  I know some ladies take their temperature vaginally - I didn't fancy that, but believe it can help if your temps are erratic.  Many things can affect your temp if taking orally, such as breathing through your mouth, talking before taking temp.

Not heard of anyone taking their temp in the ear on the FF website, but guess it should work OK

The website is particulary addictive once past ovulation - you can compare your 'signs' to other people's charts!  Proceed with caution though - last month I convinced myself i was pregnant as I scored 60+ on the 'early pregnancy indicators', then was gutted when AF arrived


----------



## Elpha (Mar 30, 2011)

Can I ask you lovely ladies a question - I've just completed my first IVF cycle and 1 week down in this awful 2WW - I know that my natural cycle I  normally have a luteal phase of 12-13 days - is this still the case for an IVF cycle?  So can I assume that from egg collection (ovulation) I can count 12-13 days and possibly feel a little more positive from this process if AF doesn't arrive?

Grateful for any advise - thanks

Elpha


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Catkin79 - Maybe i should look on amazon for one of those aswell.  I've only got the ear one because they say thats the best one'sto use on babies/toddlers to make sure they haven't got a high temp.  Yes i have started to compare my graph with other people, but most of them did not conceive so i haven't got my hopes up for this month    My boobies are really sore aswell and normally that is a massive sign for me that AF will soon arrive.  On the website that we do our graphs on have you got vip access? xx

Hi Elpha - I can't help you with that because i have not had IVF but hopefully one of these ladies will be able to help you xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Elpha

Not entirely sure I'm afraid. If egg collection is classed as the same as ovulation then I would guess that your luteal phase would start from the first day after EC. Maybe try one of the IVF threads? I'm sure the ladies there will be able to help x

Hi Sweetcheeks

Compulsive isn't it! I couldn't stop checking the charts last cycle! Yes I have VIP access. Went a full year before signing up. If u only want to do your chart then you don't need the VIP stuff; you just get some more analysis features with VIP x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Catkin79 - I've got 30 days free trial at the moment which is great.  How much does it cost? xx


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it was about $45 which worked out at about £28 I think x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok thankyou   xx


----------

